# Saved somebody's life today



## Rocklobster (Sep 26, 2012)

It was a very interesting day.

I was working away on an guest apartment over a garage at a summer home today. It is on the shores of a nearby lake. My boss told me to turn the radio off for a second. He heard somebody yelling for help.  We went outside and listened and sure enough we hear somebody in distress yelling for help. We didn't know where it was coming from so we followed the sound and when we got to the lake shore I spotted a guy out in the lake. His canoe had tipped and he was having trouble. The wind was up and the water was very rough. I yelled at him that we were coming. Everybody is gone for the season so we found a canoe at the next door neighbours but could not find a paddle. My boss ran next door and yelled that he found a peddle boat. He passed by me and I jumped in, after slipping on the rocks and falling in. We peddled like hell out about 60 yards in the lake and finally reached him. He was very weak. So I reached down and held him up with his head out of the water.  We couldn't get the boat back to shore because of the wind and with me hanging over the side hanging on to this guy. My boss is from the area so he used his cell phone to call a friend he knows who lives nearby on the lake to get his boat. We waited for about 20 minutes hanging on to this guy who was getting colder by the minute and almost incoherent. Finally, we saw a boat coming and as it turns out, the friend couldn't get his boat started so he phoned another resident who came out to pick us up. We finally go the exhausted guy in the boat and peddled back to shore. 

I ended up going back to work and finished painting a room.

What a rush....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 26, 2012)

Rock your dues should be paid up for quite a while!

You deserve an attaboy and a couplawobblewaters!


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW! That was one lucky guy.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 26, 2012)

Alix said:


> WOW! That was one lucky guy.


Yeah. We were the only ones around and just happened to be working there that day. Normally, we have the windows closed and the radio on, saws or sanders going. 

Aunt Bea, amongst all of the comotion I never made it to the beer store in time (the joys of living in Ontario) and all I have is a couple of Wheat beers. So, it into the wine for me. Lots of that kicking around...


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 26, 2012)

You Rock!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2012)

Kudos to you and your boss rock lobster.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hooray!  You did good!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 26, 2012)

Good job!  He was lucky that you all were near!


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 26, 2012)

He was very lucky. He couldn't swim. He was fully clothed and still had his boots on. We kept him talking while we were waiting. He was on his first day of his holidays. His wife was back at their cottage having a nap. He thought he would take the canoe out and when he got it in a cross breeze the rough water flipped him. He will sure have a story to tell her when he gets home.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 26, 2012)

Way to go, Rock.  We are proud of you and your boss!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 26, 2012)

Whoaaa, Rock!  You rock!  Will the local rag pick this up?  They should!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 26, 2012)

Good job!!


----------



## Hoot (Sep 26, 2012)

Outstanding!!
If I ever find myself in a fix, I sure hope someone like you is nearby!


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 26, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> It was a very interesting day.
> 
> I was working away on an guest apartment over a garage at a summer home today. It is on the shores of a nearby lake. My boss told me to turn the radio off for a second. He heard somebody yelling for help.  We went outside and listened and sure enough we hear somebody in distress yelling for help. We didn't know where it was coming from so we followed the sound and when we got to the lake shore I spotted a guy out in the lake. His canoe had tipped and he was having trouble. The wind was up and the water was very rough. I yelled at him that we were coming. Everybody is gone for the season so we found a canoe at the next door neighbours but could not find a paddle. My boss ran next door and yelled that he found a peddle boat. He passed by me and I jumped in, after slipping on the rocks and falling in. We peddled like hell out about 60 yards in the lake and finally reached him. He was very weak. So I reached down and held him up with his head out of the water.  We couldn't get the boat back to shore because of the wind and with me hanging over the side hanging on to this guy. My boss is from the area so he used his cell phone to call a friend he knows who lives nearby on the lake to get his boat. We waited for about 20 minutes hanging on to this guy who was getting colder by the minute and almost incoherent. Finally, we saw a boat coming and as it turns out, the friend couldn't get his boat started so he phoned another resident who came out to pick us up. We finally go the exhausted guy in the boat and peddled back to shore.
> 
> ...


Just another day at the office, huh? +1


----------



## jennyema (Sep 26, 2012)

Rock lobster aaaah ah I aaaah aaaah!!

What a feat!!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 26, 2012)

Way to go Rock.


----------



## Snip 13 (Sep 27, 2012)

You did a great thing!


----------



## jabbur (Sep 27, 2012)

You never know what will happen in a day.  Glad God (of karma or whatever you believe) put you and your boss in that place that day.  You will be richly rewarded!


----------



## chopper (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow. That guy was lucky. It's great that everything came together for him the way it did. Good for you and all others involved.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 27, 2012)

Man, what a story.  Good job!!


----------



## vitauta (Sep 27, 2012)

rock, you were always a hero-in-waiting....well, you just earned your wings!--congratulations!!!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 27, 2012)

No Words can describe what you did so all I will say is bless  you and may you be rewarded in full.
kadesma


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 28, 2012)

Well done Rock, wonderful thing you did


----------



## Claire (Oct 7, 2012)

good for you!  One day a family friend came to visit us in our trailer when we were roaming the country.  He was late, but no biggie, we sat and had a snack and some wine and just sort of hanged around.  I'd told my husband that they were wonderful old friends of the family.  This friend said he really wished he had the courage to do what we were doing.  I've known this couple for decades, and was astonished that he thought we were brave.  Are you ready for this?  The man was late to meet us for a few drinks because he ran into a bunch of boy scouts when he was out on a hunting trip.  He jumped in and got the kids out of the river and safe.  

To this day my husband looks at this man as a hero.  I agree.  This is a friend of my parents, and they agree.  There are people who talk about their beliefs, and there are people who show them.


----------

